# Gamer Pc kaufberatung - bitte um Hilfe  -RGB



## Dr-Gonzo01 (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute. Ich baue mir momentan einen Rechner zusammen der auch rgb unterstützen sollte. Ich bin leider nicht all zu erfahren was die ganze Thematik betrifft, so dachte ich mir ich stelle einfach mal hier eine Frage.

Aktuell ist noch nichts bestellt daher sind Anpassungen möglich, hier eine Liste der Komponenten:

- AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6C/12T, 3.60-4.20GHz, boxed

- Corsair iCue 220T RGB Airflow weiß, Glasfenster + 3x Corsair iCUE QL120 RGB PWM, 120mm

- Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-22-22-42

- Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 1TB, M.2

- MSI B550-A Pro (ursprünglich ausgewähltes Board - unterstützt aber glaube keine rgb) - alternatives Board : - MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus, ATX, So.AM4

- NVIDIA RTX 3070 (sobald Bestellung möglich)

Weis man womöglich schon wann die Custom Karten raus kommen ?
Sollte ich lieber auf die warten ? Was haltet ihr von dem PC ? Passen die Komponenten soweit zusammen? Vorallem das rgb. Würde mich über Antworten bzw Verbesserungsvorschlägen sehr freuen. Ein + ist immer möglich vom Budget her, sollte sich allerdings nicht unbedingt um ein Vielfaches erhöhen. Vielen Dank schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (29. Oktober 2020)

Also bei der Grafikkarte würde ich warten, falls du nicht schon zugeschlagen hast ^^
Die Preise sind derzeit echt übertrieben und AMD bringt in knapp 2 Wochen auch neue raus. Da würde ich erstmal die Tests abwarten und schauen ob sich bis dahin die Preise etwas bessern.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2020)

Bei der RTX 3070 könnte es die gleichen Lieferbarkeits-Probleme wie bei der 3080/3090 geben. Ist also nicht gesagt, dass du eine in absehbarer Zeit bekommst, und wenn doch: ob der Preis okay ist. Es kann gut sein, dass du erst in ein paar Wochen eine 3070 bekommen kannst und dann bereits AMD mit  Big Navi vertreten ist und zum gleichen Preis mehr Leistung bietet.

Wegen RGB musst du allgemein auch aufpassen, welchen Standard du brauchst. Da gibt es zwei verschiedene, und wenn du für zB eine Wasserkühlung einen 5V-RGB-Port brauchst, weil die Wakü einen Stecker dafür hat, das Board aber 12V-Ports hat, klappt es nicht.


----------



## Dr-Gonzo01 (29. Oktober 2020)

Wäre die Radeon RX 6800 und der ryzen 5 5600X da die bessere Lösung um die aktuellen und kommenden spiele der nächsten Jahre auf maximaler Einstellung zu spielen ?


----------



## coolbit (30. Oktober 2020)

Dr-Gonzo01 schrieb:


> Wäre die Radeon RX 6800 und der ryzen 5 5600X da die bessere Lösung um die aktuellen und kommenden spiele der nächsten Jahre auf maximaler Einstellung zu spielen ?



Schwer zu sagen, da es z.Zt. noch keine verlässlichen Tests gibt. Die neuen Ryzen sind noch etwas entfernt, und zur RX6800 gibt es zwar erste Zahlen, aber noch keine unabhängigen Tests. Allgemein muss man sagen, dass momentan ein denkbar schlechter Zeitpunkt ist, sich einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen. Sorry, dass alles gerade so schwammig beantwortet wird, aber so ist nunmal die aktuelle Situation. Falls Du es dir erlauben kannst zu warten, würd ich den Kauf ins nächste Jahr verschieben.


----------



## Dr-Gonzo01 (30. Oktober 2020)

Werden die neuen ryzen nicht nächste Woche released oder meinst du etwas anderes mit „etwas entfernt“?


----------



## coolbit (30. Oktober 2020)

Dr-Gonzo01 schrieb:


> Werden die neuen ryzen nicht nächste Woche released oder meinst du etwas anderes mit „etwas entfernt“?



Ja du hast recht, das hab ich mit den Intel Kollegen verwechselt 

Aber um generell auf deine Fragen vom Anfang zu antworten: Das System schaut soweit ganz stimmig aus, zu RGB kann ich allerdings nichts sagen. 
Letztendlich liegt der Knackpunkt bei der Grafikkarte, beim Prozessor seh ich da keinen riesengrossen Unterschied zum 5600X. 
Von der Leistung her dürften die 3070 und die 6800 realtiv gleichauf liegen, die AMD Karte ist etwas teurer, bietet aber mehr VRAM. Ob und wann sich die 8GB der 3070 negativ bemerkbar machen wird gerade heftig diskutiert und hängt ein Stück weit auch von der Auflösung ab, in der Du spielen möchtest. 
Ab UHD könnte es schon in Zukunft enger werden, wobei dann aber die Karte im Ganzen schwächer wird und nicht nur der VRAM limitiert. 
Vlt nochwas zu der Frage zu den custom-Modellen: bei AMD gibts noch keine Erkenntnisse, bei Nvidia sind die billigsten ab 600€ gelistet. Die FE Modelle machen aber bezgl. Temperatur und Lautstärke einen guten Eindruck und tackten auch im Boost deutlich höher als angegeben. Ich seh da wenig Grund kein FE Modell zu nehmen, sofern es die Karten auch irgendwann zu kaufen gibt


----------



## Dr-Gonzo01 (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich mach mir da auch wirklich sorgen wegen der vram... wäre halt schade wenn es daran scheitert was Performance angeht. Das Problem an den ganzen Sache ist einfach das mein pc viel zu alt ist. Mein momentanes System basiert auf einem alten i7 und einer 770, keiner von beiden macht sich momentan gut. Schalte ich ihn an muss ich ca 10 min warten bis ich überhaupt was machen kann. Sogar wow auf niedrigen Einstellungen laggt bei mir und ich will einfach was neues da meine Geduld am Boden ist. Bin sehr im Zwiespalt was die Radeon und die rtx betrifft. Bei den Prozessoren bin ich sowieso überfragt, wie gesagt kenne mich kaum aus kn der Materie bin ein leihe.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß nicht was du derzeit für ein System hast, aber alleine eine SSD als Festplatte für Windows sollte dein Startproblem erledigen und auch so manche Ladezeiten reduzieren.
Wann hast du denn das letzte mal Windows neu installiert? Falls du es noch nie gemacht hast, wann hast du den PC gekauft?


----------



## Dr-Gonzo01 (30. Oktober 2020)

Den pc habe ich 2011 gekauft, einzige was ich gemacht habe war die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht und eine hdd gekauft vor paar Jahren da meine kaputt gegangen ist. Windows in der Zwischenzeit 2x neu installiert. Will in den Rechner kein Geld reinstecken mehr. Der cpu hat auch seine besten Jahre hinter sich daher wird es jetzt endlich Zeit für was neues


----------

